# Australia Victoria drywall



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

i just start my drywall job in 3month?i am worker?but i buy the corner tools by myself?coz i like to learn every tool?but now i would like to learn tapepro compound applicator tube ?CFP and the glazer tool with someone understand to use this tool?even i see youtube?still no understand how the instruction is ?just wish some drywall Proffesional can teach me?i am really interest about the corner tool?can someone give me a chance to learn with ?and i come to meet u ?i like drywall?hope can improve myself?but some guy in victoria can help me?thx


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

While I've never used a Tape Pro gun after watching this video shown here:

http://tapepro.com/tools/taping-tools/automatic-taper/

Just the removable head makes this a nice piece. It may have all started with Ames tools but I have to admit I like this.
Welcome to the board Jason and good luck on a long career.


----------

